# New member and first TT



## Rgs2k3gt (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey everyone. I recently bought TT 225 coupe black, to have some fun with on the weekends. Looking for advice for an upgraded performance and turbo build. I have upgraded brakes already, upgraded mounts and bushings, eibach springs and intake but engine and exhaust is all stock.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

